# Schwinn straight blade unicrown forks, who made them?, 1980-82?



## Santuri32 (Apr 11, 2019)

Hi, I’m looking information about the straight tubular (unicrown?) fork from 1978-82?, Schwinn 26” Cruiser and othe 26" bikes. I believe these wereChicago made forks but some were made by Tange. See attached pictures of what I’m looking for.
The gray one in the pictures is the one I am most interested in learning about, but would also like to learn to read the code shown on the red’s drop out. 1 41 82. I suspect it’s something in the way of week 41 of 1982? Its possibly that these are the same as the red but vary in the cut-out shape of the drop outs.
I have seen that in some of these the steerer is at a different angle than the blades but I suspect some were straight.
Thank you!


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak (Apr 11, 2019)

There is a lot to say on this topic. I am in no way calling myself an expert, but in my experience with these forks, the Chicago made forks were never setup with canti brakes. These are the little bits and pieces I’ve picked up along the way and I believe to be true. I am not arguing or saying I’m right, just stating what I’ve been told. The red one you pictured (which is mine) was first used in 82 and used through 84 on American made Schwinns. 84’s were unique in that they were built in Kentucky bu Murray using Schwinn parts. Sidewinders had them possibly even a year or two earlier, and on the first couple of years of sidewinders, they were chrome. The forks on the mid 80’s sidewinders were color matched to the frame. They were presumably made by someone else for Schwinn, but I don’t think it was Tange. A good friend who will chime in later I’m sure, said he thinks they were made by Akisu. I have spent the last year or so gathering and collecting these forks and I have many pairs, so if you need pics or details, I will be happy to help in any way I can. A few of mine are safe stamped and I don’t know how to decipher the code. But most of mine are un-marked. I also own a pair of the exact same forks in 20”. I have been on the hunt for a piar of these in 24”, but have never even confirmed that they exist. If there’s any info or pics I can provide to help this thread, let me know. I have 10-12 pair of these forks on bikes or for future projects.


----------



## hm. (Apr 11, 2019)

are you talking about these ???


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak (Apr 11, 2019)

Yep!


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak (Apr 11, 2019)

Here are two sets of forks I have on a men’s and women’s frame sets both have 83 markings 








Both on the left dropout, but going in different directions.

And my 20” pair have no markings


----------



## Santuri32 (Apr 13, 2019)

Danny the schwinn freak said:


> There is a lot to say on this topic. I am in no way calling myself an expert, but in my experience with these forks, the Chicago made forks were never setup with canti brakes. These are the little bits and pieces I’ve picked up along the way and I believe to be true. I am not arguing or saying I’m right, just stating what I’ve been told. The red one you pictured (which is mine) was first used in 82 and used through 84 on American made Schwinns. 84’s were unique in that they were built in Kentucky bu Murray using Schwinn parts. Sidewinders had them possibly even a year or two earlier, and on the first couple of years of sidewinders, they were chrome. The forks on the mid 80’s sidewinders were color matched to the frame. They were presumably made by someone else for Schwinn, but I don’t think it was Tange. A good friend who will chime in later I’m sure, said he thinks they were made by Akisu. I have spent the last year or so gathering and collecting these forks and I have many pairs, so if you need pics or details, I will be happy to help in any way I can. A few of mine are safe stamped and I don’t know how to decipher the code. But most of mine are un-marked. I also own a pair of the exact same forks in 20”. I have been on the hunt for a piar of these in 24”, but have never even confirmed that they exist. If there’s any info or pics I can provide to help this thread, let me know. I have 10-12 pair of these forks on bikes or for future projects.




I appreciate sharing your knowledge and experience with these forks, I agree that these were not "Chicago" in the strict sense. Around 1980-81 Schwinn decided to move shop to Wisconsin for their Paramount made products these included the Schwinn Sting (btw should we call these Chicago built?) with their bi-oval tubing. They also made a prototype MTB which they called the "Paramountain" which was presented in 1982 at the Las Vegas Interbike, I have never seen that bike, but in the same year they introduced a mountain frame that came with the gray fork in the pics I attached, it looks almost identical to your red one but with cantilever braze-ons. It is probable (but difficult) these 82 were based on the Paramountain Prototype. I have seen in 1980 and 1983 catalogs a similar fork but again not brazed, this was certainly not a regular production item. I am hoping someone like you could have one on their stash and can share information about it.  Should we call it a Chicago fork?, and bike btw since Chicago factory was still cranking?
Thank you very much for your post


----------



## Santuri32 (Apr 13, 2019)

Danny the schwinn freak said:


> Here are two sets of forks I have on a men’s and women’s frame sets both have 83 markings
> View attachment 979067
> 
> View attachment 979068
> ...



Thank you for showing these, it appears these could have a manufacture week WW followed by a year YY (1 41 82) (3  ?9  83) (42 83). I wonder if the shape of the cut outs on the dropouts offer a clue about the manufacturer. I've seen a variety of shapes. AKISU KUSHUKI and TANGE may have produced these forks, but they usually stamp. Dropout dated ones may have been made by Schwinn.

Thank you for showing your beautiful bikes, what rides best the Cruiser or the Sidewinder?


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak (Apr 13, 2019)

The pics of the forks are mine. The cruiser and the sidewinder belong to another member. Not sure about the origin of the gray forks, but I see the dropouts have windows cut in them, and they don’t have a hole for a caliper brake. They look like later stuff to me, but I don’t get into those types of bikes so I have no idea. I’m 100% a cruiser guy. Hope my pics helped. I can take more with marking if you need me to. Just let me know. Thanks


----------



## Santuri32 (Apr 13, 2019)

Danny the Schwinn freak said:


> The pics of the forks are mine. The cruiser and the sidewinder belong to another member. Not sure about the origin of the gray forks, but I see the dropouts have windows cut in them, and they don’t have a hole for a caliper brake. They look like later stuff to me, but I don’t get into those types of bikes so I have no idea. I’m 100% a cruiser guy. Hope my pics helped. I can take more with marking if you need me to. Just let me know. Thanks



Well, the bike was made in January 1982 and appeared on printed material in the Fal that year so older than 81 but newer than 83, the fork on my bike which was the offered replacement is marked September of 1982.  And absolutely if not much trouble having more stamp info would help decode the stamping, as you can send more, please.  The hard thing I imagine is to find bikes with the original forks to help on that.  Nevertheless, those were Schwinn crisis years and older parts were being used in newer bikes and vice-versa.  Thank you!


----------



## Santuri32 (Apr 13, 2019)

Santuri32 said:


> Well, the bike was made in January 1982 and appeared on printed material in the Fal that year so older than 81 but newer than 83, the fork on my bike which was the offered replacement is marked September of 1982.  And absolutely if not much trouble having more stamp info would help decode the stamping, as you can send more, please.  The hard thing I imagine is to find bikes with the original forks to help on that.  Nevertheless, those were Schwinn crisis years and older parts were being used in newer bikes and vice-versa.  Thank you!



Looking at it better your second fork is 4 25 83, could it be 4th day of 25th week of 1983? we'll need to see more.


----------



## Santuri32 (Apr 13, 2019)

Danny the schwinn freak said:


> The pics of the forks are mine. The cruiser and the sidewinder belong to another member. Not sure about the origin of the gray forks, but I see the dropouts have windows cut in them, and they don’t have a hole for a caliper brake. They look like later stuff to me, but I don’t get into those types of bikes so I have no idea. I’m 100% a cruiser guy. Hope my pics helped. I can take more with marking if you need me to. Just let me know. Thanks



I am becoming curious at the Cruisers, and really like the pre-war models, how do they compare to a cruiser 5 or the likes from the late 70 early 80s? perhaps the most convenient id a 1980 deluxe cruiser due to parts availability. I will need to thin the herd before for the sanctity of marriage  one of my first bikes was a cruiser, it had a purple flake paint, 24" tall white walls and downtube shifters, I loved it although I was jealous of the other kids BMX that was around 1985 and I don't have any pictures just memories


----------



## Rusty Klunker (Apr 13, 2019)

Santuri32 said:


> I have seen that in some of these the steerer is at a different angle than the blades but I suspect some were straight.
> Thank you!




Is/could the rake angle be the difference between a sidewinder fork and a cruiser fork?


----------



## Rusty Klunker (Apr 13, 2019)

Do you have any better shots of the cut outs on the gray forks? The more I look at them it looks like the diamond cut out on a diamondback bike. I've had few pass through here, might still have a set.


----------



## Rusty Klunker (Apr 13, 2019)

Not mine, but for pictures.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/1984-26-Di...441043?hash=item5d895b9cd3:g:rTUAAOSwLeFcFpZM


----------



## Santuri32 (Apr 13, 2019)

Rusty Klunker said:


> Not mine, but for pictures.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/1984-26-Di...441043?hash=item5d895b9cd3:g:rTUAAOSwLeFcFpZM



Hi Rusty Klunker,
I am not sure about the rake difference, but King Stings and Sidewinders were chrome for one, King Stings tapered at the lower tip. Those are the best pictures I have of that fork, looking at the DB's fork I find they differ on the dropout, as Schwinn's does not extend below the end of the fork's blade. in the gray ones, it appears as if the blade tapesra bit but that might be an illusion. Just guessing I have never seen this fork.


----------



## Santuri32 (Apr 13, 2019)

Santuri32 said:


> Hi Rusty Klunker,
> I am not sure about the rake difference, but King Stings and Sidewinders were chrome for one, King Stings tapered at the lower tip. Those are the best pictures I have of that fork, looking at the DB's fork I find they differ on the dropout, as Schwinn's does not extend below the end of the fork's blade. in the gray ones, it appears as if the blade tapesra bit but that might be an illusion. Just guessing I have never seen this fork.




These are the King Sting and Sidewinder chrome forks


----------



## hm. (Apr 19, 2019)

Great thread!
Couple close up pics of the one on my all original 83


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak (Apr 19, 2019)

Love these forks. I buy every set I can find for sale if they are reasonable


----------



## hm. (Apr 19, 2019)

they give the bike just the right stance


----------

